# How To Frame-out 4 A Custom Bath Tub



## SCHOONER (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Guys (Newbie Here)

I'm 6' tall and 250
Need to build a custom over size bath tub.

I can tile and work with wood fairly well. However, build or framing -out for an over-size custom bath tube is another thing.

Need your help guys.

Need pictures or plans on just how to go about framing,covering,etc,etc. Or any and all websites you can direct me towards.

Thank you all.
GOD BLESS

Schooner


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Standard framing methods........... 16" oc top and bottom plate.... 3/4" plywood for the decking make sure to plan ahead with access panels if it's a whirlpool type....

http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/bathroom/bath_3.htm


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 27, 2007)

I would sheath the frame of the tub with fiber cement backer board to keep the wood dry. When I do it I use heavy duty drywall mud under the tub to strenghten it. Just enough that the tub will sit on top and make a slight mold of the bottom. Being a big guy myself I reccomend this.


----------



## SCHOONER (Nov 22, 2007)

*Thanks For The Info Mdlbdmatt135*



mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Standard framing methods........... 16" oc top and bottom plate.... 3/4" plywood for the decking make sure to plan ahead with access panels if it's a whirlpool type....
> 
> http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/bathroom/bath_3.htm


 
Hey Guy

Thanks for your reply. However, I'm looking to build my own custom size bath tub with water jets also.

I need to know what waterproofing methods I need and certain tiles and grout to use. Plus, what's the best water jet system(s) to buy.

Thanks
GOD BLESS

Schooner


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I think you are getting in over your head:laughing: Just order a 6' tub not a 5' there cost in not that much more and everthing is factory warrantied. Fiberglassing wood or making forms is not something you will get right the first time you do it. Tile with jets in them is not a normal approch for this either.


----------

